# advice on wing clip for training



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

im thinking of clipping my two untame birds to train them? what are your thoughts on this?what will i benefit? will it traumatise them? will i loose trust?will i achieve the same result of tameness but over a longer period of time if i dont clip?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I think most people do better training their parrots after their wings have been clipped because it makes them depend on you more. As long as they are fledged then it is ok to clip them. If you do the wing clipping yourself they might be kind of peeved at you for a few days, most birds are mad that you've done that but forgive you pretty soon.

It all depends on the parrot how long it takes. Some may bond faster with a wing clip or may have bonded the same but taken a little longer with flying. It is easier to bond with them because they are right there and can't fly away when you want to bond with them. That may be a little traumatizing to parrots who aren't ready to bond yet that you are right there, handling them, and they can't get away by flying so they have no choice but to attack and bite. It could lead to undesirable behaviors that way.

Be careful if you clip them that they don't fly and then plummet to the ground. That would be pretty scary to them so don't let them up on high places or let them jump from you or their cages. You want them to know that they can't fly now so they wont do that. Keep them pretty low to the ground at first after you clip them so that if they try to fly away a few times they know that they can't.


----------



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

would love some more views..good or bad


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't like clipping and feel that without clipping them you get a stronger bond because they want to be with you


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

I clip for taming, but am a strong advocate of flight long term. Also, do NOT clip if your birds are under six months old, as it will cause long term damage. Be sure to clip properly, and do not clip them too short! Clipping s bird to the point they cannot flap a few feet away can severely damage their confidence in flight, and this their ability to escape, which can lead to phobias and biting. Go with a longer clip at first, just enough that you can easily catch them if you need to for safety reasons. Taming is a slow process, don't rush it.

Think about it like this; what would it take for a grizzly bear to convince you to be its friend? How long until you let it touch you, until you would climb up on it, until you would eat from its claws? Every time your birds take longer than you would like, imagine a bear trying to get you to do the same thing, and have compassion. Don't Rush any step, no matter what.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

When Honey and Henry were clipped (they're fully flighted now), they definitely were both friendlier and better behaved. They've now reverted back to their independence (they're both quite headstrong), but I don't mind and just let them do their own thing. And now, Honey is choosing to fly to me/land on me all her own. So it can work both ways, it just comes down to your preferences, and the individual bird.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I would never clip a bird, even less for taming. I like my relationships built on trust and respect and my bird knows he can trust me no matter what, so he is a fearless and confident bird who doesn't bite and flies to me regularly for snuggles. My bird was parent raised and he is super well behaved. No way I will ever clip his wings.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> My bird was parent raised and he is super well behaved. No way I will ever clip his wings.


Three of mine were parent raised and 2/3 love snuggles. In fact I think Blizzard is tamer than Flynn who was hand reared. Blizzard doesn't like to leave me. They're all fully flighted and its great to see them fly and do nearly what they like xD


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm not in favor of clipping a bird's wings for training. It's forcing the bird to be dependent on you and not building trust, in my opinion. I think it's better for a bird mentally and physically to be flighted.


----------

